# diarrea



## artie in ny (Mar 9, 2012)

Well my twin were born 2 days ago and mother wont feed them her udder went hard again this year Iv have been feeding them save a kid they seem healthy but one has the runs with blood in it what do i do ?


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi artie,
I would suggest you take it to the vets. It could be coccidiosis, although it seems unlikely in one quite that young, or it could have an internal infection. If you have some, I would recommend giving it scourban and coccidiosis preventative/treatment (over here called Baycox) and then it would probably be best to take it in to the vets if you're not sure.
Any other signs you could tell us as well? Apparently some worms will go from mother to kids, so although they shouldn't have picked up their own that young, it could be bad worms from the mother if she has a heavy worm burden.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Kids can get bacterial infections and other parasites such as cryptosporidia at birth. Spectam Scour Halt is the treatment of choice here. It's a diarrhea stopper for pigs and can't be given to goats over about 3-4 weeks old. But it works great for little guys. Something about development of their stomachs makes it not work after that time.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Make sure you do not OVER feed.



> Weigh the newborn. Convert its weight into ounces. Calculate 10% to 12% of total bodyweight in ounces, divide that number by four feedings, and feed that amount over a 24 hour period. Example: An eight-pound kid weight converted to ounces is 128 ounces. 8 x 16 oz - 128 oz. Multiple 128 oz by 12% = 15.4 ounces. Let's be generous and round up to 16 oz, Divide 16 oz by 4 feedings = 4 oz per feeding. Recognize that this amount varies by sex and number of kids in the litter and is higher for heavier newborns.


http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html
There is more info than you can shake a stick at on the above website.


----------

